

Google Translate Hack: Text-to-Speech - grinich

http://translate.google.com/translate_tts?q=hello+hacker+news<p>Replace hello+hacker+news with your own string.<p>A cute hack if you need some decent text-to-speech
======
cydork
Here is a basic bookmarklet!

javascript:(function(){q=document.getSelection().toString();if(q){q =
q.replace(/\W/g, '+');q = q.replace(/\\+\\+/g, '+');q = q.replace(/^\\+/g,
'');location.href='<http://translate.google.com/translate_tts?q=+q;>};})()

